# Sad Story



## Pinky (Jul 16, 2005)

A friend of mine has been beatedn by her husband and for the sake of her children has got to go into sheltered accommodation tomorrow.

However, as from tomorrow her 4 male cats will be homeless, she cannot take them with her and her husband will not have them. Therefore they are being abandoned.

I am trying to rehome them either with a new home or a foster home if need be to avoid them being just left all alone.

There are 4 male cats, all neutered, around 4-5 years old and one is blind in one eye.

I live in the West Midlands area if anyone is interested please message.


----------



## buster's owner (Jan 10, 2005)

Where is "West Midlands"? City, State?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 16, 2005)

Oh I am sorry West Midlands is in UK, I forgot that not everyone lives in the same country as me lol.

It is near to birmingham / wolverhampton.

I am liaising with Cats Protection too but pregnant females take priority over male cats.


----------

